# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Остановиться в Москве

## Надежда Петрякова

Харе Кришна!
Наши поклоны дорогие преданные! 
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Поделимся благостным пространством с преданными: 4 принципа, ответственность.
Все вопросы по тел. 8-девять два шесть-060-12-08

----------

